# supergharged 94 540



## sstuner (Mar 30, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get my hands on a super charger for my ride?


any one at all


thanks in advance


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

have you tried to contact someone who sells www.VF-engineering.com kits


----------



## velocity (Jun 14, 2005)

*I can*



sstuner said:


> does anyone know where i can get my hands on a super charger for my ride?
> 
> any one at all
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi my name is Alex, from Velocitymotorsport, i can get you a s/c for your 540i, i am a distributor for for VF-Engineering, i dont know what year your 540i is but here are some number hope it helps e39 540i 96-97 282hp 310trq, stage1 is 410hp 395trq, '98 540i stage1 410hp 395trq, now if you car is '99-03 540i it is 290hp 324trq, stage1 is 415hp 400trq the kit is $6000 US it comes with 1 year warranty or 3 year for an additional 150US$, install is 6 to 10 hrs and it is a true bolt on kit, if you have any Q please call me at 780 9056936 or 780 4791089. Thanks.


----------

